# Landline phone help



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

My landline suddenly stopped working a few weeks back, I could receive calls but couldnt make them.

I Phoned BT to do a test on the line and all is fine. Ive tried a different handset and the one i have isnt faulty. Ive took the front cover off the socket and tested using the test hole still no luck. 

The thing is it wasnt till i was going through all my bills that i realisedi hadnt been charged for any calls since we moved into this property in March. Ive been paying line rental but thats it   so i phoned BT thinking this could be why the line wont phone out but they say i am all up to date with my payments. So next i make a call to sky to check with tem as i took up broadband and sky tv with them (have only ever paid for these) but they told me i dont have the talk option with them   so who my calls have been with gawd only knows?

Has anyone experienced this? where they can make calls but have not been charged?

Next time im at my mums i will give them a call to see if i can get an enginer out, but i still cant figure out how ive been making calls for the last 6 months and yet both providers i have in my home say i dont have that option with them


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

> Has anyone experienced this? where they can make calls but have not been charged?


Ooeer! 

Bit of a balls up there I think. Who did you think you had a contract with to make calls? I imagine it's their balls up somewhere along the lines or possibly a misunderstanding. 
Hope you get it all sorted out ASAP. If not, there's always OFCOM.

C~x


----------



## ❣Audrey (Aug 22, 2008)

Ooer! I have no idea hun - my DH works for BT but not as an engineer - we have had a couple of probs with our line but they turned out to be down to it being such an old connection and water flooding it.  I hope you can sort it out xxx


----------

